# Rescue Group Recommendation



## Jack Naylor (Dec 27, 2021)

Dog recently moved from Florida to Brooklyn with it's owners and are residing with in laws, but the landlord has said dog's gotta go by January 10. Can anyone recommend any rescue groups that I can refer them to that might have a focus on the breed ?


----------



## BigBlackDog (Jan 2, 2021)

What is the breed of this dog?


----------



## Jack Naylor (Dec 27, 2021)

Dang ...sorry I cuda sworn I wrote "Husky Rescue Groups". I don't do social media and I got it as a screenshot of a facebook post. I could send a screenie via PM / DM if it's not a rule violation which you could then forward to any such groups,if you prefer.

All I know is that is purebred, 4 years and male, blue eyed. 

Actually have two now I'm trying to help.... other one is 2 years 4 months and owner and dog are living in their car


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Please block out any personal or identifying information (names, phone number, addresses or other specific location information, etc.) if you share screenshots or other details. Saying the city/borough is fine, but more specific details like neighborhood, apartment complex, etc. need to be avoided on public posts for the safety and privacy of those involved.


----------



## BigBlackDog (Jan 2, 2021)

I know nothing about these organizations, but it might be good places to start.






Husky House


Husky House is a non-profit, tax exempt organization (501c3) committed to the rescue, shelter, care and adoption of stray, abandoned and unwanted animals in the Tri-State area.




www.huskyhouse.org













► Siberian Husky Rescue ► New York


"Click here to view Siberian Husky Dogs for adoption, or post one in need." - ♥ RESCUE ME! ♥ ۬




husky.rescueme.org


----------



## Jack Naylor (Dec 27, 2021)

BigBlacgDog In the two years between getting our current 1st and 2nd rescues, I visited the rescue me site. If ya have a sharp eye,you may recognize that one of the 2 dogs I referred to was from that site.

I sent the entire list of rescue.me organizations from here to the person who contacted me about the 1st one





New York Siberian Husky Rescue Groups


"Click here now to view all New York Siberian Husky Rescue Groups and Siberian Husky Dog Shelters." ― ♥ RESCUE SHELTER NETWORK ♥ ۬




husky.rescueshelter.com





But as I had no experience with any of them, was hoping to get the benefit of other's experience so couldn't recommend any one over the others. Landlord was getting really cranky so ASPCA took the 1st one. Thanks for the help folks.



DaySleepers said:


> Please block out any personal or identifying information (names, phone number, addresses or other specific location information, etc.) if you share screenshots or other details. Saying the city/borough is fine, but more specific details like neighborhood, apartment complex, etc. need to be avoided on public posts for the safety and privacy of those involved.


Back in the day, before there was an internet as we know today and no web browsers,Compuserve Forums were managed by what were called"Wizops" and "Sysops". I was a Wizop on a bunch of Time Warner Forums as well as Engineering PC Hardware and Software Forums. Users paid by the minute at 2800 and later 14400 baud and you have to submit proof of identity and use real names in all posts. Then AOLcame allong with their "allyou can eat "model for $19.99 .mo and allowing people to use an alias / handle. That marked the end of civil discourse on the internet  Back then,when a person got banned,it was permanent, now they just come back with a new account name.

So, in deference to forum volunteers everwhere, I always read the rules before posting.... reread again after I finished the draft on that post


----------

